# Required Documents for Software Engineer ANZSCO CODE: 261313



## kiltplayer (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I want to start Australian immigration process under occupation Software Engineer, ANZSCO CODE 261313. 

what all documents are required in order to get ACS approval.


Thanks in advance


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Acs*



kiltplayer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to start Australian immigration process under occupation Software Engineer, ANZSCO CODE 261313.
> 
> ...


Hello kiltplayer,
Welcome to the forum!
Here you can find all the needed information for your ACS assessment:

Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society

Good luck!


----------

